# Discus pics and some bettas



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I picked up 3 Red Melon x Mandarin Passion fry over the weekend from Sam in Richmond Hill.

Here are some pics and also there are pics of my betta setup that has been slightly downsized. I had to take down 4 spawning tanks to make room for a 40gal that I need to put in to venture into an awesome oppurtunity presented to me by Enoch.

If you go to the Discus board, you can learn my rights and wrongs thoughout the process.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0613_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0623_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0548_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0520_1.jpg

This particular one is one of my favourites. I love discus that resemble RSG's and this one was the closest I could get to so far. There are some patterns that are starting to show on his face that I was unable to get a clearer picture of. All this talk with Enoch made me want to get started up on discus again so I started a bit early and it put a big dent in my budget as I havn't been working since I had gotten into a car accident.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0589_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0600_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0583_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0570_1.jpg

Some pics of my "betta setup". There is another 10gal that has a spawn in it but it isn't on this rack, it sits beside my 40gal, 2 tier stand on the right. The betta setup sits on the left. The top line is where I keep all of my breeding stock and some that I feel need more space. The 2 tanks in the middle are spawning tanks that arn't setup yet, and the tank on the bottom left is a spawning tank, the one on the right is a female tank.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0606_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0605_1.jpg

My 90gal sits in my living room, my 2 other 10gals in the hallway and I have 4x 5gals and 2x 10 gal that I just took down. Also have a 20gal in my room and setting up a 40 very soon


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Brian! very nice!

I was wondering, what's you water change schedual for your jars? Do you have any heating or is your room temps enough?

I am always looking for new set ups to improve my own.. 
Your discus are quite pretty


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks.

I change the jars when I feel it is needed depending on the amount of buildup. The jars arn't heated as my room is about 23-25 celcius so there is no need. What does your setup look like?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Generally the same  I had mason jars but i hated how i couldnt get my hand into the jar for a good cleaning. So i switched to some 1.5 containers i am fairly content with 

I just set up a female tank in my kitchen that i am really pleased with, I've been watching the girls daily and they are getting along for now. One of my females who was always pale really darkened up and seems much more happier. ^^
I just picked up a platinum delta that i really hope grows into a nice boy.. He was kinda down and out when i found him. 

I do a water change with some IAL every two days or so.. :3

You set up is just so much more organized lol


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice fish there Brian 


I can't say that my DA discus are colouring up on the face like that one. PS...I still like your blue ram (inside joke all as it is one of the babies I rasied and sold to Brian in the summer)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

How are Sam's discus coming along?

All mine are taking to beefheart a lot more, still do't like the NLS and they go crazy over frozen food.


----------

